# Do you love Zac Efron? <3



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

He's sooooo hawt! And I loved him in 17 Again! <3 <3


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

hell yes <3


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, i think anyone that goes to your town knows that already. xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, i think anyone that goes to your town knows that already. xD


orly? =D


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

So.. Who wants to talk about Zac Efron?.. <3

*cough*Anna?*cough*

<small>Boy.. Im really sick today.. =/</small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

Who the *censored.3.0* is Zac Efron?


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* is Zac Efron?


lol, have you ever seen "High School Musical"?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> So.. Who wants to talk about Zac Efron?.. <3
> 
> *cough*Anna?*cough*
> 
> <small>Boy.. Im really sick today.. =/</small>


i remember that before HSM3, he said if he did another one of those movies, he would jump off a really high building.

but it was such a disappointment to me, when he didn't...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

Ew, No I don't like the Disney stars, They ruined it for me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* is Zac Efron?


You don't know him?

I envy you....


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* is Zac Efron?


This guy.. <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. And never will.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*vomits*


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

He should be struck down with thunder, burned and run over.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

yer i wish he did jump off a building lol


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. XD He's not THAT hot, nor is he that good of a singer, but he's better then Miley Cyrus.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Dude i love Zac Efron<33
Especially in 17 again!!! He's sexayyy<3 xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't believe you guys when you say you don't like him.. 7 people voted yes..


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dude i love Zac Efron<33
> Especially in 17 again!!! He's sexayyy<3 xD


Inorite? <3


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH, MY EYES!


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

THATS COZ YOUR GIVING NO OTHER CHOICE


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dude i love Zac Efron<33
> Especially in 17 again!!! He's sexayyy<3 xD


Now your DEFINITELY not going in mah sig. o.e


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohyus<33
I wish i was the mom in the movie xDDD


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

YEAH I HATE  HIM BLAHHHHH


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO <3 YES !


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha lol me too. Especially when she was in highschool with him. <3


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

Which "yes" means "He makes me vomit"?


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

yes which one is now way? he makes me sick


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

The only answer is yes so I would just pick yes.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Which "yes" means "He makes me vomit"?


Both of 'em mean I love Zac Efron. xD


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Who would like a lipsinger


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Dudee when he kissed the mom.. 
In my head i was like "BACKK OFF!!!" xDD
LMAOO!

I shouldve been casted for the mom.. even tho im a little youngg xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> The only answer is yes so I would just pick yes.


And it's the only right answer too! <3


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* is Zac Efron?


You`ve never heard of High School Musical!!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

No.  Watching High School Musical was a mistake for me.  :X


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes <3


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Who would like a lipsinger


ZACK EFRON IS A LIP SINGER


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? He's sexayy<3 xD


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 19, 2009)

watching the movie was a waste of my gym period.


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dudee when he kissed the mom..
> In my head i was like "BACKK OFF!!!" xDD
> LMAOO!
> 
> I shouldve been casted for the mom.. even tho im a little youngg xD


When he danced with her and Alex walked in lmfao


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactlyy.. <3
Who cares about that?! xD


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

EWW IMA throw up on him now is he cute


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can name 3 singers that are better(hotter and better singers) then Zac Efron, and NONE of them are real.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAAHAA!
Alex is cutee too<33

I was likee DAYYUMM xD
ahahaaa


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> watching the movie was a waste of my gym period.


Stop lieing to yourself.. xD


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no! everyone stop saying high school musical!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone! like ME


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> EWW IMA throw up on him now is he cute


discusting


----------



## lucyprettyskye (Apr 19, 2009)

GRRR HSM IS A WASTE OF HOURS

ITS MAKE ME PUKE COZ HES IN IT


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Now the universe is back in balance.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Now the universe is back in balance.


damn youu! xD


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

i wanna kill him


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Not love, I just think he's cool :]


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Now the universe is back in balance.


I hate you. xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Not love, I just think he's cool :]


Good enough for me! =D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Zac is sexaay.
End of story xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Zac is ugglaay.
> End of story xD


I agree.


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry haters leave you have your own hate thread now :L XD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

I feel sorry for those who like him, the poor polluted mines ;~;


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> sorry haters leave you have your own hate thread now :L XD


ahahahaa
this is why i love youu anna<3 xD


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

luvtred will beat d hatetred x]


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lmfao <33

love your new picture gabby ^^  x


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Lmfao <33
> 
> love your new picture gabby ^^  x


Why thank youu darling

Ahaa nice joee xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> sorry haters leave you have your own hate thread now :L XD


That is why we must destroy it! >


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah, we talked about this. You say I like it and I say he's ...Ya know... So stop it ! No one likes him... <small>Like the Jonas Brothers</small>


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> sorry LOVERS leave you have your own hate thread now  XD


HEHE


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah, we talked about this. You say I like it and I say he's ...Ya know... So stop it ! No one likes him... <small>Like the Jonas Brothers</small>


Shall I show them teh picture?!?.. >


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> http://i40.tinypic.com-_-
> 
> 
> [/quote]LOL


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

>


Ohmahgawd Anna!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This statment is the reason why we will not leave. Leave our thread alone and we will leave yours alone. Logical answers are simple, INORITE?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG ZAC'S EYES ARE GORGEOUSS!!!<333
xD lmao


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Isnt he SOOO Ugly


Yes.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

>


I think my eyes just fell out O-O


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)

http://i40.tinypic.com

He has a Unibrow!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of his hawtness?.. <3


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

>


OH MAH GAWD!! IT BURNS!!!


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

QUICK GABBY AND SARAH (AND JOE) ADDD LOADS OF ZAC EFRON PICS 

pmsl. I <3 this thread I might just live here


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)

I WANT TO KILL ZACK MAYBE HE WILL GET HIT BY A BUS


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i guess your not ready for the harsh profanity that has happened D:


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on then. Cos Mine PWNS!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)

EVERYONE IN FAVOUR OF MY AVATAR SAY "I HATE ZACK EFRON!"


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> OMG ZAC'S EYES ARE MONSTERS LIKE AH RUN FOR UR LIFE
> xD lmao


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)

EVERYONE IN FAVOUR OF MY AVATAR SAY "I HATE ZACK EFRON!"


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> QUICK GABBY AND SARAH (AND JOE) ADDD LOADS OF ZAC EFRON PICS
> 
> pmsl. I <3 this thread I might just live here


ME TOO!
xD  and i will <333 xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> http://i40.tinypic.com[img][/quote]lol.. Dylan..
> 
> And okay Anna! =D


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it burns cause he's very very hot.
you cannot touch. okay.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> EVERYONE IN FAVOUR OF MY AVATAR SAY "I HATE ZACK EFRON!"


I's rather just say "Aye"


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH IT BURNS 'COS HE IS FIRIN HIS LAZOR OF UGLYNESS!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye! XD


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

*cough*

Btw, Chris is Draco Roar:


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> Btw, Chris is Draco Roar:


Yeah but just remember, it's edited by the Demeented Queen of Zac


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even funny
xP

You guys are jellin


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> EVERYONE IN FAVOUR OF MY AVATAR SAY "I HATE ZACK EFRON!"


,


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you on this thread then? xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psh.. No it isn't.. <3


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mai gawd! Reversed phrases!


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psh....Yes it is


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

HERE COMES A GIANT.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> OOPS AH AH AH AH AH AH HORRAY ITS GONE


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

how do i add a picture to a post and how do i get its USD or w.e


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> HERE COMES A GIANT.
> XD WHERE IS IT


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

awnser please


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

hmm....zac efron is cute, but I don't really like him that muchh...


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't get why the haters are on this thread when they could go on the zac efron hate thread


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> HERE COMES A GIANT.


ohdangletsbangg
xDD

lmaoo<3


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

umm click quiote and the bottom right corner


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO 

i love you Gabby

PMSL

agreed tho.


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

no i mean i edited a picture with paint how do i get it on this?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> I don't get why the haters are on this thread when they could go on the zac efron hate thread


Draco Roar is dead


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay thats one less hater


if i post more will they all die


----------



## Tornado (Apr 19, 2009)

i dont really no


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

so how do I get a picture i made on paint on here?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

AHAHA YES ANNA! xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> HERE COMES A GIANT <big><big>HOTTIE</big></big>.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>Fix'd</big>


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draco Roar is back alive. He looked at a Zombie which was cool so he survived


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

OM*G AWNSER ME


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> so how do I get a picture i made on paint on here?


you upload it to photobucket.com get the IMG code and post it here


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> OM*G AWNSER ME


WHATS THE MAGIC WORRRRRD ! :gyroidsideways: 

im going now bye everyone <3333333


----------



## Anna (Apr 19, 2009)

dun dun dunnnn!


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Jarrrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or else TinyPic!!=D


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Fix'd


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Fix'd


thats like that jonas brothers one

GOSHH BE CREATIVE!!! xD
lmaoo

jaykayy ily draco<3
but zac is still mighty FINEE xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed (Again)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Nooo! Dont fix my words!!!
thats not riight!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Yes! fix my words!!!
> thats soo riight!


That sounded...Wrong 0_o


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ment to say WRONG
my badd xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_< Sure you did (;


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This fix failed for word misuse....


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um....Wha?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 19, 2009)

No I hate him! >;]


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gay=/=stupid. Get it right. >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means gay as it's meant to be. Ain't I mean >


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

yes hes sexy


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Change the title to Do you love Draco Roar? <3; I do! He's so Hawt! <3 and I might give in to your wayward words (;


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Change the title to Do you love Draco Roar? <3; I do! He's so Hawt! <3 and I might give in to your wayward words (;


OHYUS<3
xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Haha. Should I? xD <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> yes hes sexy


EVEN YOU CRY!?
The world is ending.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Haha. Should I? xD <3


Yes! 'Cos you know it's true (;


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD but he issssss.
finee *fixed*
like?


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 19, 2009)

At first I didn't til I went to see 17 again Friday....he's rather hawt.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then you becoming future ruler of the world won't happen D:


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

shes_a_gamer said:
			
		

> At first I didn't til I went to see 17 again Friday....he's rather hawt.


yay! =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's unacceptable! *Call's the army* We have a HUGE matter on our hands!


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that woman.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

If you love Zac Efron.. Put this in your siggy:

```
[color=magenta][big][big]I IZ LOVIN ZAC EFRON. <3[/big][/big][/color]
```

 <3 You don't have to tho. >_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> If you love Draco Roar.. Put this in your siggy:
> 
> ```
> [color=magenta][big][big]I IZ LOVIN DRACO ROAR. <3[/big][/big][/color]
> ...


Ehehehehhe...


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xP
suuuuuuuuure ya did hun. suuuuuuuure.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Sarah, if you insist (;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 19, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh noez! :yay:


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm speechles...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> I'm speechles...


You sooo agree dont cha!? xDDDD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> I'm speechles...


because you're so in love. <3


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate High School Musical because it's sappy and gay plus I hate him!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

>


omg.. orgyy.. xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Ahh<333


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

omg cry..
my heart is melting xD


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>_*<big><big><big><big><big><big>OMG STOP!</big></big></big></big></big></big>*_</big></big></big></big>


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actuall im a guy, and HATE HIM


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

orly?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you think he's sooo sexaay riight?
i kno i do<3

@cry: OMGG <33333333333333


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

YES IM PRETTY SURE I HATE HIM...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> YES IM PRETTY SURE I HATE HIM...


you think he's sexay


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

xP
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

Ya know what... I give up....
*walks away*

AND NO HES NOT SEXY!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Ya know what... I give up....
> *walks away*
> 
> AND NO HES NOT SEXY!


ohyus he is<3


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

He is very<3


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

life. Get one.


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

*censored.9.10* nub


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

How many times do I have to say this,"I HATE HIM AND HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL IS GAY!!!!"

*Throwing torches at Zac's house and having others helping him :throwingrottenapples: !

Who here hates him?


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> *censored.9.10* nub


XD nice.


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> How many times do I have to say this,"I HATE HIM AND HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL IS GAY!!!!"
> 
> *Throwing torches at Zac's house and having others helping him :throwingrottenapples: !
> 
> Who here hates him?


me


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> How many times do I have to say this,"I HATE HIM AND HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL IS GAY!!!!"
> 
> *Throwing torches at Zac's house and having others helping him :throwingrottenapples: !
> 
> Who here hates him?


Well this IS the "do you LOVE zac efron" thread sooooo yeah xD
hehee

Come on youu guys.
He is sexaayy.. <33


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

VERY SEXEH


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

He deserves to be hated for life


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> He deserves to be hated for life


He went to jail.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's too dayumm fine<33 xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm. A thread about Zac Efron needs a bump. xD <3333


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Hmmm. A thread about Zac Efron needs a bump. xD <3333


Hmmmm <3
Sounds like a plann xD


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 20, 2009)

thats unfair their is a "No" option


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 20, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> thats unfair their is a "No" option


Noooo that is that point xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. *Everyone* thinks knows he's sexayy. <3


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 20, 2009)

nah he can go die  >


----------



## PaJami (Apr 20, 2009)

I will say he's okay. I won't say, "OMG I LUUVV ZACC EFRROON!!1!!11" but I mean I don't hate him. He's a pretty good actor/singer. Please don't hate me for saying this anybody...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohyus<33

Sarah.. lets kidnap Zac > lol


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I will say he's okay. I won't say, "OMG I LUUVV ZACC EFRROON!!1!!11" but I mean I don't hate him. He's a pretty good actor/singer. Please don't hate me for saying this anybody...


Good enough for me.. <3

@gabby: Ohyus. Lets. > <3333

Btw. I edited mah post. <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll alert his agents of your plot, along with his girlfriend.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft screw his girlfriend.. You can have her Tom

I only want Zac<3


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*quickly traps Tom in a room filled with Zac Efron posters.* >


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we share him? <3


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 20, 2009)

zac efron is the reason why abandoned kids all over the world are dieing of starvation


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She hot?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is her: <_< I want to murder her. >


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm..... She'll do for now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 20, 2009)

Where is the, " No he is a gay *censored.7.6*." answer?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Where is the, " No he is a gay *censored.7.6*." answer?


The other topic. O: You know, the man topic: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7163794/1/


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Where is the, " No he is a gay *censored.7.6*." answer?


No where. Because he isn't. The only option you can only have is: Yes. He is sexayy. <3

@Tom: Shuddup. xD


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 20, 2009)

oh no, this topic still lives?!? *shoots with a gun*


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh no, this topic still lives?!? *shoots with a gun*


Yes. And it always will. <3
Because Zac Efron will always be teh sexayy. <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I've been promised his girlfriend if I keep my mouth shut. 

EXPERIMENTS ON THE DISNEY KIND.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought all the 12 year old girls liked Nic Jones or whatever


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they liked them all.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well most ppl only like them cuz their friends do...


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick Jonas is ugly.. xD

And deal, Tom. xD


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 22, 2009)

i h8 him cos hes going out with vanessa hudgens grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know he will never be


Thank you for pointing out that


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Kyle (Apr 22, 2009)

spazmaster1996 said:
			
		

> i h8 him cos hes going out with vanessa hudgens grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Why? She is pretty stupid trying to send nude pics of her to Zac that end up getting leaked out to the internet...
Heheheh....  :r


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> spazmaster1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo true. Why else would she take those pictures? Also, Disney just tried to cover it up having other disney stars act like they're supporting her and it was all an accident. Which is just stupid.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw an ad for HSM3 once it said some girl from Cheetah Girls was gonna play Gabriella >_> WTH


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao Wow.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont even pay attention to disney. I mean the toddler shows are FTW.. xD
But it just sucks.

Walt Disney wouldn't have let this happen. lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I dont even pay attention to disney. I mean the toddler shows are FTW.. xD
> But it just sucks.
> 
> Walt Disney wouldn't have let this happen. lol


Before crappy shows like Lizzy Mcguire Disney FTW


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats when it all went wrong O-O


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disney was _always_ wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it was not, you wanna know why?

Lizzie Mcguire didn't have big ears


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 22, 2009)

crap no he SUCKS


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 22, 2009)

Zac Efron looks like a modernized Ken doll but for the "Disney" crowd. I'm sure he'll turn bad boy to get a more mature crowd of fans very soon.


----------



## Zac19 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes he is the best my idol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Zac19 said:
			
		

> yes he is the best my idol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to bump a 2 month old topic :/


----------



## BeauRito (Jun 16, 2009)

He's an idiot.
He's famous due to Disney.
He's ugly. 


It's clear I hate him


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

BeauRito said:
			
		

> He's an idiot.
> He's famous due to Disney.
> He's ugly.
> 
> ...


*^5s*


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate Disney and all of the stars. lol.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

Where's the "Hell no I'd rather shoot my head three times and die in a hole like an animal." option?


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

he's a *censored.7.4*


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 17, 2009)

Zac19 said:
			
		

> yes he is the best my idol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smasher (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you guys know that nobody likes you?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

lol. I remember this topic. Good times.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Do you guys know that nobody likes you?


Us?


----------

